# Angelfish angry with new aquarium



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

I've had 3 Angelfish (2 long veiled) and 1 (black/Silver/orange) for several years. I had to change the aquarium due to a leak. 3 days after setting up, the large Black one has become very mean. He won't give the others a break. They have to hide from him. He is very ticked off. He tried to attack me when I was adjusting the heater. They all got along before. He was always the dominant one but they didn't fear for their life. I'm pretty frustrated. I hate to re-home him because he is the prettiest but I can't have a big aquarium with just one fish either! I've added stress coat +. It's been 3 days that the other 2 have to stay on the bottom under a rock or get bullied. Any suggestions or similar experiences?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe change up tank and rearrange. They might have to re-establish dominance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks - I think that's exactly what he has done and everyone knows he is in charge! I hope he gives them a break soon. I added something for them to hide under.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

chenowethpm said:


> Maybe change up tank and rearrange. They might have to re-establish dominance.


Agree with chenowethpm. Definitely a dominance issue. Angels are famous for it. Rearrange the tank, see if that helps. It will probably keep happening until your black one gets a tank arrangement he's comfortable with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

Unfortunately he did not improve and ended up killing one of the others and I had to ask a Pet shop to take him in. He was my prettiest so I really hated giving him up but no one could live with him and I don't want an aquarium with just one fish!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that always keep in mind angles are cichlids and they can be rough customers. You may also consider placing a few dither fish, danios, in the tank to keep anyone acting up busy.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

I too am sorry to hear that. You did what you could. Hang in there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They can be mean little buggers. I have an issue with a few of mine. I have seven in a 60 gallon and they do fight. Two established pairs. They spawn and fight and spawn and chase the tetras and such. Its a mess LOL.


----------



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

I had no idea that angels were such meanies. I am planning on getting some for my new tank. If I start with very young ones, will they be ok with each other?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

Probably, I think they tell you to only go with 3 or so. I had mine since they were about a quarter size and they got along fine. You always knew which one was dominant but he didn't hurt them. They had grown big and beautiful. It was after changing the tank and everything was different he couldn't handle it. I had to re-home him, one of them died from the abuse and now I just have one left. I bought some mollies because I wasn't sure what to put in. I like gouramis too but they can be very aggressive. It's hard to say. What's funny is I had to take one of the mollies back too because it started picking on the angelfish who had just gone through so much and it was a fraction of it's size. I took it back to the petstore. Right now everything getting back to normal thankfully.


----------



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

You have had a sad time with these fish. I will be very unhappy if mine behave that way. I can't believe a little molly would be such a bully, but I guess after what the angel had been through, he/she couldn't take it anymore.


----------

